# I just got bombed!!!!!



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

My wife just texted me this picture. She didn't say who sent the bomb but I'm pretty sure judging by the sticks I know who did it. Thanks @mrolland5500. These are all new to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice hit. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> My wife just texted me this picture. She didn't say who sent the bomb but I'm pretty sure judging by the sticks I know who did it. Thanks @mrolland5500. These are all new to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy brother!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Enjoy brother!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognize the brass knuckle and the headley grange but could you tell me about the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I recognize the brass knuckle and the headley grange but could you tell me about the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black Band on foot is the "Javelina" Blue Label is the "La Palina" Colorful labels are "La Palina Unreleased" EIROA First 20yrs is by CLE Christian Eiroa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I recognize the brass knuckle and the headley grange but could you tell me about the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh and stick in cellophane with no label is the "Chick Magnet"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh and stick in cellophane with no label is the "Chick Magnet"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome brother can't wait to try them. Thanks again that was more than generous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

This warms my cold cold heart a little. Awesome hit !


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Awesome brother can't wait to try them. Thanks again that was more than generous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they say pay back is a sumbitch I'm Just paying you back for destroying my mailbox....I'm quite sure you will enjoy everyone of those brother  STAY SMOKEY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> I recognize the brass knuckle and the headley grange but could you tell me about the others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they are all full-bodied medium to full strength all have atleast 5 months Eiroa has about 19 months that's the one you'll really fall in love with!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@*mrolland5500 *
*brother you got taste! Great hit!*


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> @*mrolland5500 *
> *brother you got taste! Great hit!*


Brother hell Wish I had the same taste in women...lol thanks bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dammit man! Great work there!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Exceptional hit bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome Hit Bro, and a deserving target



mrolland5500 said:


> Oh and stick in cellophane with no label is the "Chick Magnet"
> 
> I didn't realize they had named a cigar after Dino:vs_whistle:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I didn't realize they had named a cigar after Dino:vs_whistle:


Wait, they have one called foot fetish???

@mrolland5500, nice hit. Your selection of smokes is pretty sweet.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Wait, they have one called foot fetish???
> 
> @mrolland5500, nice hit. Your selection of smokes is pretty sweet.


Thanks brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Wait, they have one called foot fetish???


I thought it was @Kidvegas that had the foot fetish??:grin2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@mrolland5500 nice hit.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Brother hell Wish I had the same taste in women...lol thanks bro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? Long, Slender, Brown, Nicely Wrapped, Smelling Good, Smoking Hot, ...........but NOT carrying a set of brass knuckles? I can agree with that...


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> What? Long, Slender, Brown, Nicely Wrapped, Smelling Good, Smoking Hot, ...........but NOT carrying a set of brass knuckles? I can agree with that...


Lol....He'll Yeah!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

